# Aalfänge 2013



## Welsfisher (5. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Schlangenbändiger, 

ich wage es hiermit den diesjährigen Aalthread zu eröffnen.
Am 04.04.2013 war es nach vielen langen, eiskalten Ansitzen endlich soweit, den ersten Aal 2013 der Donau zu entlocken.
Auf einen Tauwurm biß um 21:40 Uhr ein 75cm langer Breitkopf-Schlängler.
Auf den hoffentlich noch viele folgen werden.

Petri Heil an alle,
auf ein erfolgreiches Aaljahr 2013


----------



## Forellenjaeger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri zu den tollen Aal!!!
Bei uns geht noch nichts mit Schlangen!!!
Wird Zeit das es wärmer wird!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (5. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Auch von mir ein Fettes Petri. 
Wir sitzen hier in den Startlöchern und können es kaum abwarten, das es los geht. Die Elbe ist noch zu kalt. Leider.


----------



## mathei (5. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

petri. schön das es an einigen ecken schon funtzt. hier bestimmt erst in einem monat


----------



## Aalbubi (5. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri zum Aal!
In ein bis zwei Wochen geht es sicherlich in Ostfriesland los.


----------



## LOCHI (5. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@TE

Kannst du was zur Wassertemperatur sagen? #h


----------



## Skyant (5. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



LOCHI schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Kannst du was zur Wassertemperatur sagen? #h



http://www.nid.bayern.de/wassertemperatur/
Die Donau hat so 5-6°C.


----------



## Welsfisher (5. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Stimmt genau!
Gerade eben gemessen: 6°C.

Jetzt aber auf ans Wasser...


----------



## Fury87 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ui, Petri! Zum "Winter" Aal. :q


----------



## wallerwoller (5. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

moin zusammen...
was meint ihr denn so...ab wann lohnt sich ein ansitzt an der elbe?


----------



## Coasthunter (6. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> moin zusammen...
> was meint ihr denn so...ab wann lohnt sich ein ansitzt an der elbe?




Moin Nachbar! Bin seid einiger Zeit in Hitzacker ansässig geworden. Wir werden hier ab dem 01.05. schauen, ob schon was auf Aal geht. Aber erstmal nur mit einer Rute, die beiden anderen werden mit Köfis bestückt.Ich werde dann berichten. Falls Du in Uelzen ein Gewässer kennst, wo man mal mit Pose einen schönen Nachtansitz machen kann, dann laß mal ruhig ne Info springen.#6
Wir sind hier als Neulinge für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> moin zusammen...
> was meint ihr denn so...ab wann lohnt sich ein ansitzt an der elbe?


Dieses Jahr,abgesehen von Zufallsfängen bestimmt nicht vor Mitte,  bis Ende Mai,ganz abhängig von den Temparaturen.
Die Elbaale beißen meiner Meinung nach erst von Juni bis Ende September richtig gut.Die lieben einfach schön warmes Wasser.
Und als Köder ist die weiche Wollhandkrabbe einfach unschlagbar.Darauf beißen oft auch richtig kapitale Schlangen bis 3Pf. sehr gut. :m Und die Krabben lassen den Köder auch schön in Ruhe.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> moin zusammen...
> was meint ihr denn so...ab wann lohnt sich ein ansitzt an der elbe?



Ich kann nur für die sächsische Ecke sprechen, aber bei uns ist es auch so, daß selbst bei einem warmen Frühjahr die Aale nie vor Juni laufen. Zumindest hielten sich meine Erfolge davor immer sehr in Grenzen.

@TE

Wenn du die Nummer bei den Wassertemperaturen wiederholst, dann Hut ab!#h


----------



## bebexx (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr,abgesehen von Zufallsfängen bestimmt nicht vor Mitte,  bis Ende Mai,ganz abhängig von den Temparaturen.
> Die Elbaale beißen meiner Meinung nach erst von Juni bis Ende September richtig gut.Die lieben einfach schön warmes Wasser.
> Und als Köder ist die weiche Wollhandkrabbe einfach unschlagbar.Darauf beißen oft auch richtig kapitale Schlangen bis 3Pf. sehr gut. :m Und die Krabben lassen den Köder auch schön in Ruhe.



Wie machst du das denn mit der Wollhandkrabbe? Zum Teil sind die nicht grade klein, wie machst du die auf den Haken?


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@:bebexx
 Moin
Kleinere Krabben,etwa bis zur größe eines 2 Eurostücks werden im ganzen angeködert.Größere Krabben werden geteilt.Dann werden die Stücke mit einem1/0 Haken.einmal von oben durchstochen,der Haken gedreht und nochmal durch.Da die Stücke ziemlich weich sind, kann man sie aber auch
mit kleinen Bait Gummibändern sichern,das stört die Fische überhaupt nicht.Bei uns an der Elbe ist für alle Fische die weiche Krabbe ein absoluter Leckerbissen.Es konnten sogar schon große Störe auf den Köder gefangen werden,und auch Welse schnappen da gerne mal zu.
Es gibt keinen Köder, der in der Elbe besser fängt.
Gruß Esox 1960


----------



## Kuschi777 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hey,
geht den bei zurzeit noch nix?
Sollangsam dürfte es doch gerade in Flachen Gewässern langsam losgehen.
Werds die nächsten Tage mal probieren und dann hier berichten.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## nachtfischer123 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Also hier ist die Wassertemperatur gerade mal 5 Grad,ich teste erst mitte Mai auf Aal..........die Jahre davor habe ich im April schon gut gefangen!!!
Das einzigste was beist sind Bachforellen,aber nur klapperdürre  so das ich das Angeln darauf lasse.


----------



## paulbarsch (11. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Hey,
> geht den bei zurzeit noch nix?
> Sollangsam dürfte es doch gerade in Flachen Gewässern langsam losgehen.
> Werds die nächsten Tage mal probieren und dann hier berichten.
> ...




ich bin ja auch aufgeregt,aber so?? es ist zu früh! warte mindestens noch 1 woche! der frost ist doch gerade erst vorbei!

gruss andreas


----------



## Slick (11. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Unter 10 Grad kannst du gleich zu Hause bleiben.
So sieht es aus,aber jeder muss da schon seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln.:m


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Jetzt erst mal Ne Woche Langeland und ich denke danach gehts los. Die Kanäle bei uns erwärmen sich schnell. Wenn die Temperaturen wie vorher gesagt kommen kanns was werden. Letztes Jahr gab es die ersten Schlangen schon im März.


----------



## Mike- (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin,


ich dacht eigentlich das die Aal Angelei bis 2015 komplett verboten ist ?

Oder betrifft das in eurem Fall die Elbe nicht weil Elbe ja eher Wanderoute von Stör und Lachs war, wär cool wenn mich da mal jemand aufklärt, Danke.


Sorry kenn mich nich so aus, aber bin recht neugierig und muss immer alles wissen xD.


Gruß


----------



## Kuschi777 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hey,

wie auf der Vorseite gesagt hab ich gestern meinen ersten Versuch auf Aal gewagt.
Wasseroberflächentemperatur war bei ca. 9-10 Grad.
Gefischt wurde an beiden Ruten mit Tauwurm im sehr flachen Bereich ca. 0,5-08m Wassertiefe.
Und was soll ich sagen, es hat sich durchaus gelohnt konnte die ersten beiden Aale der Saison 2013 überlisten.
Der kleinere hatte 53cm und der größer 78cm.
Werds die nächsten Tage gleich noch einmal probieren.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## marcus7 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Jo, Petri! Sehen sehr schlank aus nach diesem Winter ;-)


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Jo, Petri! Sehen sehr schlank aus nach diesem Winter ;-)



Petri auch von mir.

tip : Sehr schlanke Aale sind in der Küche m.M. nach wenig schmackhaft und sollten zurückgesetzt werden .

Gerade beim Räuchern sind die schlanken Aale trocken und kein Genuss.

Petri, R.S.


----------



## Paxcom (14. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Empfehlt Ihr momentan eher tiefes oder besser flaches Wasser?


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Empfehlt Ihr momentan eher tiefes oder besser flaches Wasser?


Würde es jetzt eher im flachen Wasser versuchen,daß sind jetzt eben schon die wärmeren Bereiche. Da erwacht das Leben nach dem langen Winter zuerst, und dort sind die Aale dann auch bald zur Stelle.


----------



## Krüger82 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Gestern der erste versuch auf aal in diesem jahr!!! Im ca 50cm tiefen wasser ging dann auch kurz vorm einpacken der erste aal 2013 an den tauwurm!!!! War aber nur ein kleiner von ca. 45cm!!! Der anfang ist gemacht!!!


----------



## imma-fishing (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

In Niedersachsen scheint es jetzt richtig loszugehen. Ein Bekannter von mir hat am Samstag 6 Aale gefangen.


----------



## Gondoschir (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich gehe am Wochenende los... :vik:


----------



## Aalbubi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich habe eine Frage.
Das die flachen Gewässer sich schneller erwärmen ist klar, jedoch kühlen diese auch schneller ab. Meine frage lautet deshalb, ob ich lieber in einem Gewässer mit einer Wassertiefe von 0,5 oder 1 Meter angeln sollte und ob die Aale vielleicht sogar das flachere Gewässer/Gewässerabschnitt vermeiden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Victor


----------



## imma-fishing (16. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Es stimmt schon, dass sich flachere Gewässer wieder abkühlen, doch die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand - immerhin kommt es überhaupt zu einer Erwärmung. Für viele Wasserorganismen ist die Erwärmung ein Startsignal. Der Aal findet dann in diesen Zonen seine Nahrung, da es hier im Vergleich zu den tieferen Zonen vor Leben nur so wimmelt.
Mein Gewässer ist durchgehend ca. 1 m tief. Im Fühjahr kommt es daher schnell zu einer Erwärmung, jedoch kühlt es sich auch schnell wieder ab. Über die Jahre habe ich folgendes Phänomen bei diesem Gewässer festgestellt: Die Beißzeiten sind im Frühjahr recht kurz. Es lohnt sich ein Ansitz von der Dämmerung bis ca. 00.30 Uhr, danach habe ich keinen Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## Harry84 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube dass die Wassertemperatur bzw. die Gewässergröße relativ irrelevant sind, wenn man weiß, wo die Aale überwintern. Wir haben z.B. das Glück das unser "Aal"-Gewässer (relativ groß, ...Bodensee) selten zufriert...und so konnten wir bereits im Januar bei Minusgraden Aale fangen...Dieses Jahr konnten wir so schon Fische bis 1,5 kg überlisten...man muss eben nur wissen wo sie stehen bzw. sich verstecken.

anbei erster vorzeigbarer Schneeaal von 2013...





Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Bierfuizl (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wow Petri, sehr seltenes Bild, Rutte und Aal auf einem Bild!#6 Da muss man sein Gewässer schon sehr genau kennen


----------



## Aalfighter (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin, ja das ist echt mal ein geiles Bild... Sowas ist echt nur in den großen Seen möglich und man braucht ungeheure Kentnisse! Fettes Petry von mir! 
Ich guck mal was heute so geht, in meinem Gewàsser ist auf jeden Fall schon leben drinn.
Gruß frank


----------



## imma-fishing (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Nicht schlecht, Harry 84.


----------



## Hezaru (17. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri, das Bild ist enfach geil#6
Wie lang sind die Beiden, wenn man fragen darf....


----------



## Paxcom (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Mein Respekt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich hatte gestern innerhalb einer Stunde, in der Dämmerung 4 Aale (48-51cm) und eine Quappe von 39cm, da geht schon was.|rolleyes


----------



## Silvio.i (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

... werde heute mal los! :k


----------



## Harry84 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Petri, das Bild ist enfach geil#6
> Wie lang sind die Beiden, wenn man fragen darf....


 
Danke...
Quappe war 39cm
Aal ca. 75cm (weiß nicht mehr genau)

Gruß


----------



## Silvio.i (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



silvio.i schrieb:


> ... Werde heute mal los! :k


 
nischt!


----------



## mathei (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> nischt!


schade. ich warte noch ein wenig. mein hausgewässer ist noch zu kalt


----------



## daci7 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Gestern war ich mit 'nem Kumpel auf Aal - Ich ne glatte Null, er ein Breitmaul und ein Biss verhaun.
Es geht so langsam aber sicher los!


----------



## gründler (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin

Aal läuft,Reusen sind in NDS seit ca. 1 Woche gut belegt,z.t auch schon große Blankaale bei.


|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hat von euch jemand ne Shorts im Aal Stil?

http://www.cleptomanicx-onlinestore.de/Boxershorts/Boxershorts-AALStripes::78191.html

Beachtet auch auf der rechten Seite den "Aal Secure - Guaranteel" Button.

lol


----------



## Gondoschir (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wo Aal drauf steht, muss auch Aal drin sein... |bla:


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Das ist nu aber eine Steilvorlage für potentielle Ferkelposts. Deswegen bin ich raus. :q


----------



## Paxcom (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Vielleicht fange ich ja damit mehr 

PS: Solange es nicht nach totem Aal riecht.


----------



## wallerandy96 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Habe gestern abend auch zugeschlagen war aber erst ab 22 uhr am Wasser .Weil die Aale bei uns jedst noch sehr Spät beißen ersten biss gab es um Halb 11 und um 11 denn nächsten dann war Feierabend  aber 2 schöne April Aale konnte ich fangen


----------



## Aalbubi (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Freund von mir hat Freitag nen 64er Aal gefangen, wat ein Ars..


----------



## thomas1 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

konnte 2 stück verhaften an der werra :vik::vik:


----------



## nachtfischer123 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

SOSO an der Werra........wurde ja auch dieses Jahr mal richtig besetzt!


----------



## thomas1 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

die werra ist lang !!!! wo wurde so toll besetzt ??? und was und wieviel usw


----------



## nachtfischer123 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

vorgestern Saale......null biss,ist immer noch zu kalt dieses Jahr,nächste aktion am 10 Mai DANN muss er aber laufen
Werra bei MGN meine ich,die ha ben viele und große Aale besetzt,Forellen sowieso MFG


----------



## Bremer82 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich werd mich jetzt gleich mal aufm Weg machen und hoffentlich meine erste Schlange dieses Jahr fangen.
Werde berichten wie es war.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. April 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Gestern Abend gab es dann die ersten beiden guten aale. Nach einem kurzversuch Mittwochabend mit einem untermaßigen habe ich gestern den nächsten Versuch gestartet. Es fing sehr zäh an. Nach einem rotauge konnte ich zwei weitere kleine aale fangen. Dann kam der erste gute mit 73cm. Nach einem schönen drill mit Landung.eines Ca. 2-3 Kilo schweren karpfen kam dann mit 80cm ein richtiger Brummer zum abschluss. Gegen zwei eingepackt und musste glatt kratzen.....


----------



## karpspezi (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri,gestern Abend auch in Vorpommern die Saison eröffnet,einen 63er auf Dendrobena und 2 Hechte,70 cm ,als Beifang auf Ückeleis,gedacht waren die Köfis aber für die Breitköpfe. Grüsse aus Vorpommern.#:


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich versuche mein Glück heute mal am MK, Voraussetzungen sind ja ganz in Ordnung |wavey:


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Am Samstag Abend gab es am Mittelland Kanal 3 schöne Aale zwischen 50-68cm. Dafür das es ansonsten ruhig war und meine Kollegen alle leer ausgingen, will ich mich nicht beklagen. Es fängt an zu laufen...


----------



## thomas1 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

morgen is werra time bei mir#6#6#6


----------



## Sven_b (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hi Thomas,

ich komme aus MGN, wo gehst du da hin?

Eventuell können wir mal gemeinsam losziehen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## chiefler (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Der Aalabend ist eingeläutet mit zwei Spitzköpfen 53 und 75 cm lang. Grüße von der Oberen Donau bei Beuron
Chiefler und Welsfisher


----------



## chiefler (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Update: ein 83-er hat sich eben noch dazugesellt


----------



## chiefler (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Update 2: soeben kam noch ein 55-er nach. Petri allen Mitanglern


----------



## Aalhunter33 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri zu den Fängen......
Ich will von Fr. auf Sa. mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## coolzero23 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

So ich war auch mal los auf Aal bei uns in Verden an der Aller und schaut selber 73 cm und 36 cm Quappe^^


----------



## steppes (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri Allen Fängern,

mein Junior konnte am 1 Mai auch die ersten Aale 2013 am Rhein fangen. 1x 85cm und 1x 76cm, dazu noch einen 68cm Walli und das bei sehr hohen Wasserstand.


----------



## Martin1987 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Konnte heute auch meinen 1 Aal überlisten, war zwar nicht größer als 20-25cm aber egal, war mein erster überhaupt. Morgen werde ich es gleich nochmal probieren


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



steppes schrieb:


> Petri Allen Fängern,
> 
> mein Junior konnte am 1 Mai auch die ersten Aale 2013 am Rhein fangen. 1x 85cm und 1x 76cm, dazu noch einen 68cm Walli und das bei sehr hohen Wasserstand.




Sehr schön !


Petri #6

R.S.


----------



## thomas1 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

:vik: werra kein aal diesmal :c:c:c 2 tolle forellen 40 cm und 45 cm und döbel um die 20 cm .#d#d  viel kraut


----------



## MehMax94 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wir waren gestern am Chiemsee und haben 3 schöne aale gefangen
alle so um die 60 rum.
das Wasser hat schon um die 13° bei uns, wir bekamen alle bisse auf Tauwurm.


----------



## karpspezi (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri,von Freitag zu Samstag,3 Aale 55,65,70 cm,alle auf Tauwurm,zwischen 23.00 und 24.00 Uhr.Die Köfiangel blieb unbeachtet was mich eigentlich gewundert hat da alle Aale Breitköpfe waren.#: Grüsse aus Vorpommern


----------



## xollix (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

YEEEEHAAAA... vor 5 min einen schönen aal aus einem forellenbach in nordhessen gezogen!!!:m


----------



## Axel1902 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hallo, habe am o8.05 gegen 23:00Uhr meinen ersten Aal für dieses Jahr gezogen 60cm. Aber die ganze Nacht nur 1 Biss, war schon ungewöhnlich aber jetzt steigen ja die Wassertemperaturen täglich und dann werden Sie schon Hunger bekommen.
Gruß Axel


----------



## xollix (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

und hier ein foto vom fang. der gute hat 830 gr auf die waage gebracht...


----------



## Norge Fan (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri @ all

Hatte letzten Sa. nur einen Biss und das war auch noch ne Strippe.
Der Haken saß vorne im Maul, so konnte ich den kleinen Kerl wieder zurück setzen.

Das Wasser war aber auch noch relativ kalt, das sollte sich die Tage ändern und damit werden die Fangaussichten wohl steigen.


----------



## Angel-Kai (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin,
vom 10. auf den 11. haben wir 4 Aale im gefühlten 10min Takt überlisten können. (gegen 1 Uhr) Danach sind wir dann ins Zelt, da wir auf Karpfen geangelt haben und das nur als "Zeitvertreib" gemacht haben.
Einen mit ca 60, ansonsten nur "Halbstarke" von ca 25-30, die natürlich alle wieder schwimmen durften...


----------



## Welsfisher (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Guten Abend,
Konnte hier gegen 23:00 Uhr die ersten zwei Aale des abends der Donau entreißen. 67 und 58 cm in der Länge. Ich hoffe auf weitere und chiefler neben mir kontrolliert gerade seine Ruten vor dem Run.


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

In der letzten Woche hatte ich mit nem Kollegen zusammen 10 Aale, 7 aus einem Forellenbach, 3 im Weiher. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss das jeder Ansitz Erfolg brachte, nie ohne Zielfisch heim gegangen.
Einer war "Marke Schnürsenkel, der Rest zwischen 65 und 90 cm. Im Bach nur auf Wurm, im Weiher nur auf Fisch.


----------



## Welsfisher (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Der Run blieb leider aus. War eine sehr kurze Beißzeit von vielleicht einer viertel Stunde, davor und danach ein paar Zupfer und angefressene Würmer; nichts verwertbares. Trotzdem ein schöner Abend und zwei schöne Aale.


----------



## Zander27 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Morgen Leute,
wollte mal hören ob ihr auch schon in der Leine Erfolg hattet?
Ich will es heute selber nochmal in der Leine bei Hannover/Marienwerder versuchen und gucken ob sie nach dem Regen vielleicht endlich mal beißen.


----------



## Gondoschir (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich habe es heute mit Erfolg in der Diemel versucht... :m


----------



## Alpinestars (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute mit Erfolg in der Diemel versucht... :m



Petrie zu der Kippen Schachtel, war bestimmt ein harter Kampf


----------



## Gondoschir (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Petrie zu der Kippen Schachtel, war bestimmt ein harter Kampf



Das war ein Hammerdrill...
Da kommt kein Aal mit... |supergri


----------



## Fun Fisher (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Bin auch gerade wiedergekommen. Von ca. 21:00 Uhr bis kurz vor 24:00 nur einen einziges Biss gehabt. Konnte ich zum Glück verwandeln und es kam ein  ca. 50er Breitkopaal zum Vorschein. Genau richtig für den Räucherofen. Gefangenen in einem kleinen See auf Tauwurm.


----------



## xaru (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

bin auch vor ner stunde zurück gekommen, hab zwei schöne breitkopf aale innerhalb von fünf Minuten gefangen. war so um halb elf danach noch ein biss, der ging allerdings in die Hose  Bild lad ich morgen mal hoch


----------



## Gondoschir (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich gehe heute auch nochmal los. Habe gestern Blut geleckt... :k


----------



## xaru (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

so, hier noch ein Bild von heute Nacht


----------



## Carp-97 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin , ich war gestern Nacht auch los und hab meinen ersten vernünftigen Aal dieses Jahr gefangen , 62cm auf Rotwurm.
Heute Abend gehts wieder los :m


----------



## Gondoschir (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich habe voll geschneidert. Nicht mal nen Zupfer...
Scheinbar mögen die meine Regenwürmer nicht. Gestern der 60er hat auch auf Tauwurm gebissen.
Dafür sind mir noch ein paar Kanuten in die Schnur gefahren, weil die zu blind waren und als die Kanuten weg waren, ist mir noch ne Ente mit Reisegeschwindigkeit in die Schnur geflogen... #q


----------



## wallerandy96 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

jedst auch auf aal ma kuken


----------



## Zander27 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

so zum ergebnis von samstag in der leine.
der erste aal kam so gegen 21:30 uhr der zweite ca.22:00 uhr der dritte um halb 1 oder 1 das weiß ich nicht mehr so genau und der 4 kam bei meinem kollegen so gegen 3 uhr also alles in allem ein schöner fang war noch bis 5 uhr am wasser aber hatte kein weiteren erfolg.
muss vielleicht dazu sagen die leine war schön braun nach dem regen.
werde es dieses wochenende gleich nochmal versuchen;-)


----------



## nachtfischer123 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

2 Aal versuch nix ........ausser ne Bachforelle und nen fetten Bieber der meinen Schwimmer mitgeschleift hat,letzes jahr hatte ich schon richtig fette Aale an dieser Stelle.......ob es dieses Jahr überhaupt noch was wird?
MFG


----------



## phirania (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Schöner Aal aus der werse...


----------



## Aalfighter (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri Fettes Teil! 
Schaut n bischen aus wie erschossen:q


----------



## Aalhunter33 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri,,, schöner Spitzkopf.
Ich hatte bislang noch keinen Erfolg.Kann also nur besser werden. |bigeyes


----------



## paulbarsch (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

freitag,samstag und sonntag abend an der treene gewesen!
insgesamt 11 aale! 5 schwimmen wieder! die bisse kamen zwischen 22 und 00 uhr! was mich ein wenig gewundert hat ist,dass ich kein beifang hatte!(barsch,brassen usw) 

gruss andreas


----------



## ~Michi~ (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Scheint ja noch ein paar Leidensgefährten zu geben, war auch schon 3 mal unterwegs und ausser ner Brasse und nen Kaulbarsch noch nix... :c

Alle die schon erfolgreich gewesen sind nen dickes PETRI! :m


----------



## dewi23 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

weiß jemand ab wann die aale in der ostsee beißen ??


----------



## wallerandy96 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

konnte heute morgen nicht schlafen um  4 runter neh rute geschnappt und ab an denn vieleicht 50 meter entfernten Bach .Pose vor neh Baumwurzel keine 5 minuten Später nehn Schönen guten morgen Spitzkopf von 64 cm Hammer Ein Drill am morgen vertreibt kummer und sorgen :k


----------



## The_Pitbull (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hi ich hab auch schon mehrere raubaale von 40-60cm gefangen.Im knietiefen wasser alle mit taui.Der eine hatte alles voll Laich im Bauch #hLG Pitti


----------



## Hamburger5 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi ich hab auch schon mehrere raubaale von 40-60cm gefangen.Im knietiefen wasser alle mit taui.*Der eine hatte alles voll Laich im Bauch* #hLG Pitti


 
Bitte?|bigeyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Hamburger5 schrieb:


> Bitte?|bigeyes


 
Ich denke, er meint den gefressenen Laich anderer Fische.


----------



## Hamburger5 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ach so, dachte schon Pitti hätte die geheimen Laichgründe der Aale gefunden.|laola:


----------



## The_Pitbull (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ja genau das meinte ich damit sry


----------



## Lennox (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wie siehts zurrzeit in der Saale aus? Wie laufen dort die Aale?


----------



## anbeisser (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin !

Ja,ich muss auch noch reintröten |uhoh:

Hat Jemand in letzter Zeit schon Aale in der Elbe von Dömitz bis Tangermünde gefangen ?

Wollte heute Abend mal nach Wittenberge.
Ist zwar noch Hochwasser.Aber ich kenne ne Stelle wo man rankommen könnte.

Petri
A.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich bis jetzt einen 50er raubaal,in der buhne,der Magdeburger Elbe...war das erste mal los und kam mit aal,wels und hecht nach Hause.aal gegen 21Uhr,wels gegen 00und den hecht morgens,ganz früh...alle nah am Rand,des buhnenkopfes

Mfg


----------



## xollix (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

hej leuts, 
mal ne frage: morgen is vollmond, also sind die voraussetzungen eigentlich suboptimal um jetzt den schleichern nachzustellen. allerdings ist das wasser bei uns am bach durch den ganzen regen doch sehr eingetrübt und sieht richtig schön braun aus. steigen damit wieder die chancen, oder sollte man es sich den nächsten tagen dann doch lieber auf dem sofa bequem machen, statt draußen zu frieren?
gruß
olli


----------



## xollix (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Versuch macht kluch... der erst biss kam vor zehn minuten. 50 cm spitzkopf.


----------



## Chris85m (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

petri xollix ... hoffentlich frierste ned so arg


----------



## xollix (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Dazu hat sich eine 32 bachforelle gesellt... und zwei fehlbisse gabs zwischenzeitlich auch....


----------



## xollix (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Danke... 3 paar socken umd zwei pullover plus parka halten schön warm. Macht grad rjchtig spass!


----------



## boardsurfer (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

scheint ja grade nicht mehr so zu laufen.. hab mitte mai einen fangen können von guten 50cm aber sonst ging noch nicht wirklich was..


----------



## Carp-97 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Bei uns gabs gestern noch einen 52er Spitzkopf der biss kam gegen 22:40Uhr auf Dendrobena.


----------



## xollix (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hier ist momentan kein angeln möglich. Oberweser, wie auch alle andere  bäche haben hochwasser... aber so was von hochwasser!


----------



## boardsurfer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



xollix schrieb:


> Hier ist momentan kein angeln möglich. Oberweser, wie auch alle andere bäche haben hochwasser... aber so was von hochwasser!


 
hab ich mir schon gedacht|wavey:


----------



## anbeisser (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin !

Ich habe heute Nacht 3 Aale gefangen.
Hab Sie nicht gemessen aber die beiden Kleinen schwimmen wieder .
Alle 3 auf Tauwurm,Rotwum-Fetzen.

3m vom Rand in ca 1,20m in einer 1ha Kiesgrube


----------



## mathei (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

petri. ich bin schneider geblieben letzte nacht


----------



## boardsurfer (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@chris85m bitte nutze ein profilbild eines fisches, den du selber gefangen hast. lg


----------



## xollix (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Sch.... fledermäuse. Andauernd falscher alarm hier... krieg noch nen kasper!


----------



## xollix (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Die 40er bachforelle war allerdings kein fehlalarm. Zwar nicht der zielfisch, aber willkommener beifang.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hallo

Wie tief angelt ihr auf Aal ?

Über der Krautkante/Grund  oder nicht so tief ?


----------



## Axel1902 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

konnte letzte Nacht auch mal wieder einen Schleicher landen. Pünktlich 00:00 Uhr, hatte gerade zur Uhr geschaut, ging das Glöckchen, aber leider war es ein einsammes läuten und das obwohl Brassen und konsorten viel gewese am Schilfrand veranstalteten. Nächste Woche greife ich dann wieder an das WE ist bei herflichem Sonnenschein für die Enkel reserviert. Glück fürn Aal#h


----------



## Kxnst (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wie sieht das bei euch aus, fangt ihr bei bedecktem Himmel oder auch bei klarem Sternenhimmel eure Aale?


----------



## boardsurfer (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Konst schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch aus, fangt ihr bei bedecktem Himmel oder auch bei klarem Sternenhimmel eure Aale?


ich fange meine aale bei sonnenschein#h


----------



## angelarne (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hey. 

Konnte beim letzten Nachtansitz auch ein paar Aale verbuchen. Der große hatte 82, der mittlere 68 und der kleine 57 cm. Einen weiteren von 92 cm habe ich wieder zurückgesetzt, da er offensichtlich blank und abwanderungsbereit war.  :m


----------



## Paxcom (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wow, Glückwunsch.

Alle Achtung vor der Entscheidung den Wanderer wieder zurück zu setzen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



angelarne schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> Konnte beim letzten Nachtansitz auch ein paar Aale verbuchen. Der große hatte 82, der mittlere 68 und der kleine 57 cm. Einen weiteren von 92 cm habe ich wieder zurückgesetzt, da er offensichtlich blank und abwanderungsbereit war.  :m




Petri !

Hübsch gefärbt sind die - und werden sicher gut schmecken.:l

Wirst du sie räuchern oder wie bereitest du sie zu ?

R.S. #h


----------



## zx9r (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hallo Arne,

petri zu dem Fang. Kann man in der Leine in Gö wieder angeln? (Hochwasser). Oder wo hast Du die Schleicher überlistet? Ich komme aus der Gegend und wollte evtl. am Wocheende nen Versuch an der Werra vor Hann. Münden starten.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Den Breitkopf möchte ich hier auch mal posten mit 1,2 kg...seit laaangen mal wieder einen auf Köfi ( beim Zanderansitz) gefangen-gab zwar schon größere, aber Raubaal mit Köfi habe ich halt nicht so oft


----------



## Kxnst (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hallo,
hab am Dienstag und Mittwoch jeweils einen gefangen, einer mit 55 und einer mit 65 auf Wurm


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

hab gestern einen 73er spitzkopf am tag auf pinkies am 12er haken und mit 0,18er vorfach fangen können


----------



## angelarne (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@Paxcom: Das mit dem zurücksetzen von Blankaalen gehört sich meiner Meinung nach so. Da sollte man auf jeden Fall fair bleiben. Außerdem schmecken mir die Aale bis 80 auf jeden Fall besser. |rolleyes

@Rheinspezi: Jo, die werden geräuchert. Zusammen mit drei Barschen und zwei Karpfenfilets. Geräuchert schmackt mir Aal imemr noch am besten. In ungefähr 2 Stunden gehts ab in den Rauch! :m

@zx9r: Die Aale habe ich nicht in der unmittelbaren Umgebung von Göttingen gefangen, sondern in Thüringen an einem Stausee. Die Leine sowie die Werra müssten allerdings wieder beangelbar sein, zumindest meinten dies meine Quellen in den Göttinger Angelläden am Anfang der Woche beiläufig. 

Petri an alle Aalfänger! #h


----------



## Paxcom (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

An welchem Stausee warst du denn???


----------



## angelarne (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Das war der Ahlenbachstausee in Deuna.


----------



## zx9r (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hallo Arne,

danke für die Auskunft ..... so klein ist die Welt - mein Elternhaus steht ca. 6km vom Ahlenbachstausee entfernt. 

Gibt es dort mittlerweile Gastkarten??? Ich habe gehört es gibt nur für den Birkunger Stau Gastkarten. Und wenn man dort Nachtangeln möchte ist dies nur mit der 20 Euro Wochenendkarte (von Samstag 05:00 Uhr - Sonntag 18:00 Uhr möglich). Find ich ziemlich derb für einmal Nachtangeln. 

Grüße aus dem EIC


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hier sind auch noch paar Fische von unserem letzten Angelausflug. 
300-1250 Gramm war alles dabei.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Und noch eins


----------



## angelarne (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@zx9r: Das ist alles noch genauso geblieben. Für Deuna gibt es keine Gastkarten und für Birkungen nur Tageskarten von 5-21 Uhr halt. Die Wochenendkarte für 20 Euro berechtigt dann zum Nachtangeln von Samstag auf Sonntag und ist von Samstag 5 uhr bis Sonntag 21 Uhr gültig.

Das ist zwar hart für die Gastangler, allerdings sind die beiden Stauseen meiner Meinung nach sowieso schon mehr als gut besucht.


----------



## zx9r (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@angelarne,

danke für die Auskunft, da ich ausschließlich Nachtangler bin - wird es diesen Sommer wieder bei Ausflügen zur Werra/Weser bleiben - der Birkunger Stau war diesen Sommer eigentlich im Plan, aber 20 Euro für einen Abend ....


----------



## boardsurfer (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



zx9r schrieb:


> @angelarne,
> 
> danke für die Auskunft, da ich ausschließlich Nachtangler bin - wird es diesen Sommer wieder bei Ausflügen zur Werra/Weser bleiben - der Birkunger Stau war diesen Sommer eigentlich im Plan, aber 20 Euro für einen Abend ....


 
wie bitte kann man reiner nachtangler sein?! sry jedem seins aber ich kann das iwie nicht nachvollziehen. #q


----------



## angelarne (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Möglicherweise lässt die Lohnarbeit nur größtenteils Nachtangeln zu....oder andere Umstände.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Oder man tut das weil es einfach unglaublich faszinierend ist.  Gehöre auch zu den nachteulen...


----------



## börnie (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

..schließe mich da sehr gerne an :m


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Da schließe ich mich auch an !!!


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Bin eigentlich auch reiner Nachtangler - aus Bequemlichkeit:
um 8 ans Wasser, Köderfische fangen oder boilies platziern, Ruten auswerfen, Zeug aufbaun, und dann ab in Schlafsack. wenn was beißt nachts den Fisch fangen, weiterschlafen.
Wenn nichts beißt gut geschlafen, zum Frühstück dann heim 

Bin also auch 12 Stunden am Wasser, gefühlt aber durchs Schlafen viel kürzer


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> wie bitte kann man reiner nachtangler sein?! sry jedem seins aber ich kann das iwie nicht nachvollziehen. #q



Dann stell Dir mal vor, das es Gewässer gibt, an denen Aal,Zander,Wels usw. nur nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit beißen. Kannste es jetzt nachvollziehen? 


Wir waren gestern zum "Wiesenangeln". Also vom Deich ins Überflutungsgebiet geschmissen. Mit Pose und Knicklicht.  2 Hammer Bisse und gegen 23 Uhr geflüchtet. Die Mücken haben jedes weitere Angeln unmöglich gemacht. Die fielen regelrecht über uns her. Trotz Mückenspray. Tatort: Elbwiese bei Hitzacker.


----------



## boardsurfer (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

natürlich ist das nachtangeln faszinierend und macht auch mir sehr viel spaß, aber als reiner nachtangler verpasst man 70% der eigentlichen möglichkeiten des angelns. klar gibt es gewässer an denen die fische hauptsächlich nachts beißen und dort macht es natürlich auch sinn nachts zu angeln#h, oder wenn man es auf aal oder zander abgesehen hat. aber ich denke nicht das irgendeiner nur gewässer in seiner reichweite hat, die nur für den nachtansitz zu empfehlen sind, und meiner meinung nach, und da bin ich nicht der einzige, ist das angeln am tag viel variantenreicher sowohl von fischarten als auch angeltechniken. z.b. will ich jemanden sehen, der nachts auf bachforellen angelt, wohingegen aal und zanderfänge am tag durchaus häufig sind. zumindest ich habe einen großteil meiner aale letztes und dieses jahr nur am tag gefangen. ich gehe durchaus auch nachts los, aber reiner nachtangler zu sein kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch die meisten von euch regelmäßig am tag unterwegs sind.:mlg


----------



## Rhxnxr (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

#d boardsurfer, mit der Bachforelle haste nun aber ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel rausgesucht.

Vor zig Jahren, als an den von mir befischten Bächen das Naturköderangeln im Sommer zum "Aalfang" noch erlaubt war, hat so ziemlich jedes Vereinsmitglied bei uns seine dicksten Bafos gefangen.

Gerade bei den Bafos werden die alten Exemplare immer vorsichtiger und heimlicher und gehen deshalb irgendwann überwiegend nachts auf Raub.
Es gab (und gibt) in der Forellenregion auch richtig dicke Aale, aber man hat eben auch erstmal 10 Forellen verangelt bevor man einen an den Haken bekam.
Deshalb ist das Naturköderfischen an echten Forellengewässern heute auch die Ausnahme, da es wirklich absolut unsportlich ist.


----------



## zx9r (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@boardsurfer: wenn man am Tag 11-12 beruflich unterwegs ist, feierabend was von seinen beiden kleinen Kindern haben möchte und am Wochende am Haus weiter baut - genau dann wird man automatisch zum ausschließlichen nachtangler. irgendwann ist das haus sicher mal so gut wie fertig und die Kinder werden auch größer..... dann klappt es sicher auch mal am Tag......
lg

ps: mit meinen Zielfischen hat dies sicher auch zu tun - aal, zander
den forellen witme ich mich dann in ferner zukunft


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Gestern gabs an der Donau 4 Aale und 1 Waller.


----------



## harrystephan (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin, moin!

Nachdem das Hochwasser bei uns fast durch ist, wurde der erste Versuch mit einem fast 80er und 950 gr. Gewicht auf KöFi belohnt.

Neben den Pappelpollen in der Schnur ärgerten mich auch die Mücken...hätte ich soviele Aale wie Mückenstiche, wäre der Tiefkühler voll ;-)

Petri


----------



## lamu72 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Der is fett #h


----------



## angelarne (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hey. Konnte vorgestern vier schöne Schleicher überlisten, von denen zwei den Weg in die Räuchertonne antreten werden. Zwei Blankaale von 87 und 92 cm wurden released. :m


----------



## nachtfischer123 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Leider keinen Aal..zwar viele Bisse aber nix gehakt.
Dafür nen schönen Karpfen und nen fetten Barsch....besser als garnichts
mfg


----------



## nachtfischer123 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

GESTERN ...2 Barsche,1Rotauge,sehr viele heftige Bisse jedoch ging der Anschlag immer in leere und der Haken war blank!Wasser 15 grad ...leichter Regen und bedeckt  ideale Bedingungen.Ich glaub ich kann net mehr Angeln!!!Gewässer Fränkische Saale
MFG


----------



## Slickerthanu (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Letzten Freitag war ich zum 4. mal am Main auf die Schlängler unterwegs, bisher gabs mehere Schnürsenkel um die 50cm... am letzten Freitag dann hatten wir zu zweit insg. 4 schöne Aale auf Wurm und Köfi. 3 70cm+ und einen 62er... da ich gerade meinen Räucherofen fertigstelle durften sie alle mit nach Hause...






Die Bisse waren allesamt heftig und wunderbar vorne gehakt... Habe auf 2er haken von Owner umgestellt (vorher 4er) was sich aufgrund des stärkeren Vorfachs der 2er bezahlt gemacht hat... denn festsetzten wollten sich alle 

Petri allen andern Schlangenbändigern


----------



## Aalhunter33 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri.....
Sehr schöne Strecke !


----------



## ~Michi~ (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Endlich der erste Aal dieses Jahr aus der Örtze...


----------



## Fun Fisher (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Bei mir gabs letzte Nacht auch 3 Aale. 2 davon aus der Kategorie Kindergarten (~30cm). Die beiden durften natürlich wieder schwimmen. Der dritte kam mit mir nach Hause und wird sicherlich eine gute Figur im Räucherofen abgeben. 

Bisse kamen alle verdammt spät. Vor 24:00 Uhr gab's mal wirklich gar nichts. Nicht einen Biss (außer eine Schleie). Ab 1 ging es dann richtig los. Insgesamt hatte ich 6 Bisse. 3 versemmelt, 3 versenkt. Mal sehen, was heute Abend noch so geht.


----------



## börnie (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri an alle Nachtjäger !:m
Aus berufl. Gründen fängt die Aal-Saison für mich in diesem Jahr sehr sehr spät an. #d
Gestern den ersten ernsthaften Angriff auf die Groß-Schlangen gestartet. Nachdem ich schon sehr früh (ca. 23.00) einen Hammer-Biss auf Köfi nicht umsetzen konnte, hat es dann gegen ca. 1°° doch noch geklappt.
Ziemlich genau 90cm und bestens in Futter. 
Köder: Totes Ukelei


----------



## ~Michi~ (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Gestern gab es noch ne Schlange, diesmal jedoch aus unserem Vereinsteich. #6


----------



## Carp-97 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin Moin #h

Nachdem ich beim letztenmal Nachtangeln einen riesen Aal verloren habe weil ich Trottel ihn mit der Rute rausheben wollte #q(Mach ich niemals wieder...), habe ich gestern wieder einen vernünftigen gefangen. 63cm lang auf Rotwurm mein lieblings Aalköder


----------



## Der-Graf (9. Juli 2013)

Wie bereits live vom Wasser berichtet, gab es bei mir heute auch mal wieder einen Aal. Gefangen wurde der Spitzkopf auf Maden an einer ATB-Grundblei-Montage. Gewässer war mein gleichsam geliebter, wie gehasster Rhein. Geliebt deshalb, weil er einfach schön ist und mir jedesmal Erholung vom Alltag bietet. Und gehasst deshalb, weil er einfach macht, was er will und nie was er soll. Ursprünglich sollte es heute auf Barbenjagd gehen, aber nach stundenlangem Feedern hatte ich abgesehen von einem versemmelten Biss und den obligatorischen Grundeln nichts zu vermelden. Also habe ich gegen Mitternacht den Futterkorb gegen ein einfaches Grundblei ausgetauscht. Hakenköder blieben fünf Maden am 8er Allroundhaken; bisher eigentlich immer ein probates Mittel, um wenigstens nicht Schneider (Grundel zählt nicht) nachhause gehen, sondern einen Aal zu verhaften. Und so kam es auch diesmal: Circa 60cm und ziemlich gut genährt. 

http://*ih.us/a/img33/5034/pmwv.jpg


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Gestern gab es noch ne Schlange, diesmal jedoch aus unserem Vereinsteich. #6


|sagnix


----------



## boardsurfer (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

moin,
vor 5 stunden nach zwei fehlversuchen heute endlich mal wieder einen 55er aal gefangen. nicht der größte aber immerhin wieder etwas.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Aal scheint dieses Jahr echt Top zu laufen. Schon viele schöne Fische gelandet und mehrere über einem Kilo. Hoffe das heute Nacht auch wieder was geht. Mein Tagebuch würde sich freuen.


----------



## xollix (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri!
Gestern hats auch mal wieder an der oberweser geklingelt. Konnte einen gut genährten 70er rausziehen. Der zweite, knappe 50, darf noch wachsen. Gebissen haben beide kurz hintereinander kurz nach mitternacht. Diesmal allerdings weiter draußen an der stfömungskante der buhne und nicht wie gewohnt in ufernähe.


----------



## boardsurfer (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

moin leute,
ich bin heute von einem Video matze kochs zum aalangeln irritiert worden. dort behauptet er allen ernstes, er nehme 35cm aale als brataale mit. dabei habe ich erst vor kurzem einen 40er gefangen, der nicht mal 100 gramm auf den gräten hatte! bei allem Respekt vor matze koch aber solche Schnürsenkel setzt man doch wieder zurück oder? ich hab mir das persönliche Mindestmaß von 50cm gesetzt was wirklich Untergrenze ist.
gruß


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Gestern endlich ma was gefangen.
Gegen späten Abend einen 57cm Aal, der dazu ziemlich gut im Futternwar, gelandet. Später noch einen 40er.


----------



## Fun Fisher (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Vorgestern Abend einen 60er gefangen. Stand auch äußerst gut im Futter (sehr viele Jungfische momentan unterwegs.) Hatte auch zuerst auf meinen ausgelegten Köderfisch gebissen, den er irgendwie vom Haken kriegen konnte, ohne dass ich beim Anschlag überhaupt Widerstand gehabt hätte..

Dem Tauwurm konnte er dann eine halbe Stunde später trotzdem nicht widerstehen... 

Gab dann noch 2 weiter Schnürsenkel, noch 2 weitere Schnürsenkel konnten sich kurz vor'm Landegang selbstständig befreien.


----------



## bachläufer (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

konnte letzte woche endlich mein ersten fangen,,

aber irgend wie bin ich noch net warm ,maßig bisse aber kaum verwetung..

gestern wieder unterwegs leider gar nix,,mal sehn was heute geht

auf gute fänge

mfg


----------



## boardsurfer (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

heute einen 50er, da aber seltsamerweise recht mager wieder in seinem element


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin #h
konnte die Nacht nen 54er Spitzkopf (ziemlich fett) mit nem toten Gründling auf Grund überlisten...danach hab ich noch 2 Bisse auf Gründling versaut...ich war trotzdem sehr zufrieden, weil ich jetzt aalmäßig endlich entjungfert bin :k


----------



## MichaelEichhorn (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Geht zur Zeit was auf Aal? Ist ja Vollmond. Wie sehen hier euere Fangerfolge generell aus? Man sagt ja bei Vollmond beißt kein Aal.


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Einen kleinen gestern bei Vollmond nur. 
Hab schon bessere Mond Nächte erlebt aber es passiert auch das überhaupt nichts läuft.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Komischerweise ging bei uns die Beißerei beim letzten Ansitz erst richtig los, als der Mond voll draußen war...sowohl die Waller als auch die Aale wurden dann richtig bissig...ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass mein Aalgewässer ne richtig braune Suppe ist mit einer Sichttiefe von wenigen cm.


----------



## boardsurfer (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

naja mir ist der Vollmond relativ egal, da man an meinem fluss aale sowieso tagsüber teilweise besser fängt als nachts. das seltsame ist dabei, das der fluss relativ sauber ist- gute sichttiefe, sogar forellen sind zu fangen- und dass er nicht gezeitenabhängig ist.


----------



## lamu72 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt drei Abende hintereinander mit Tauwurm los und habe auch immer Aale gefangen. Allerdings nur welche um 40 - 50 cm.
Wo sind die Großen?


----------



## BJoeRN1989 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Die Großen waren vor einer Woche zumindest noch im HH-Hafen unterwegs^^ konnte bei meinem ersten AAlansitz dieses Jahr gleich Zwei schöne Aale zu nem Landgang überreden. 83&85cm und SEHHR gut im Futter! Mal sehen, ob das Glück weiterhin auf meiner Seite ist =)


----------



## Forellenjaeger (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

*Gestern Abend konnte ich am Mühlengraben 2 Aale überlisten!!!Einer davon 45cm für seiner größe sehr gut im futter, und einen 59er der war auch sehr gut im futter!!!Gebissen haben außerdem noch ein Kaulbarsch und eine größere Rotfeder und natürlich nicht zu vergessen die Mücken ohne ende:r*


----------



## skally (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Gestern Nacht auch einen fetten 50er Schleicher überlisten können.
Wiedermal T-Wurm... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Corinna68 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri an alle Fänger ,bin ganz neidisch bei uns läuft Aalmäßig momentan gar nichts


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Gestern Nacht 5 Aale die in 10-50 cm Wassertiefe gebissen haben.


----------



## boardsurfer (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht 5 Aale die in 10-50 cm Wassertiefe gebissen haben.


10cm Wassertiefe? guckt dann die Rückenflosse des aals nicht aus dem wasser :vik: nein spaß petri zu den aalen:q


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Aalangeln in der Süderelbe, er läuft.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Na sauber. Petri zu den vielen Aalen. Und ich dachte wir fangen schon gut. Mit wie vielen Leuten ward ihr denn los? Oder ist das der Fang von einer Nacht pro Person?


----------



## gutermensch22 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

petrie schöne fänge teilweise..

ich war jetzt auch 4 mal an der leine bei uns in garbsen bei hannover und konnte insgesammt 5aale landen zwischen 59-70cm 3 welse 2 kleine und einen vom 45 cm  und reichlich barsche 

heute abend gehts nochmal los :l


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Dann drück ich dir ganz fest die Daumen das möglichst viele dicke Schlangen beißen.


----------



## Kxnst (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich weis ja nicht warum man die zig Aale mitnehmen muss und ob es bei euch keine Fangbeschränkung gibt, bei uns ist nach 3 Aalen schluss.


----------



## boardsurfer (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Konst schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht warum man die zig Aale mitnehmen muss und ob es bei euch keine Fangbeschränkung gibt, bei uns ist nach 3 Aalen schluss.


uarghhhhh mir läuft grad ein schauer über den rücken bei dem Gedanken die alle auszunehmen|uhoh: die Hände kriegt man ja nie wieder sauber.... und allein die arbeit.... 3 aale würden mir vollkommen reichen-iwie hab ich bei den letzen sechs ansitzen immer konstant einen gefangen. schon manchmal seltsam. dafür war aber gestern neben einem fetten 54er auch mal wieder ein netter karpfen am haken der einen schönen drill geliefert hat, schwimmt aber natürlich wieder.
petri an alle fänger


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Konst schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht warum man die zig Aale mitnehmen muss und ob es bei euch keine Fangbeschränkung gibt, bei uns ist nach 3 Aalen schluss.


Sind doch genug da und die Tonne muss doch voll werden die Nachbarn wollen auch noch welche kaufen|rolleyes.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Zu verkaufen habe ich nicht einen Aal!!!
Schlage mir doch nicht die Nächte um die Ohren um 20€ für einen Aal zu bekommen. NE NE NE.... Selber essen macht dick oder an die Familie vergeben wenn was übrig ist. 

Und wir angeln zu Zweit und somit könnten wir persönlich 12 Aale entnehmen. 6 vor 2400 und 6 nach 2400 

Nur leider waren wir noch nie soooo erfolgreich. 
Aber du meinst bestimmt auch das Bild / Bilder wo über 20 Aale abgebildet sind von dem anderen Angler. Oder???


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Konst schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht warum man die zig Aale mitnehmen muss und ob es bei euch keine Fangbeschränkung gibt, bei uns ist nach 3 Aalen schluss.


 

Warum kann man denn nich einfach mal Petri sagen und dem Kollegen den wahrscheinlich nicht alltäglichen Erfolg gönnen?

Bei uns gibt es auch keine Beschränkung. Es kommt selten vor, aber ab und zu wird man halt zweistellig, und dann werden die passenden Aale auch für den Rauch mitgenommen.


----------



## harrystephan (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Warum kann man denn nich einfach mal Petri sagen und dem Kollegen den wahrscheinlich nicht alltäglichen Erfolg gönnen?
> 
> Bei uns gibt es auch keine Beschränkung. Es kommt selten vor, aber ab und zu wird man halt zweistellig, und dann werden die passenden Aale auch für den Rauch mitgenommen.



@aalzheimer:
Mit diesem Post hast Du aus meiner Sicht den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen|good: !

Ich war vorgestern Nacht los und konnte zwei schöne ü60er für die Räuchertonne gewinnen.

Petri


----------



## Rhxnxr (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Zu verkaufen habe ich nicht einen Aal!!!



Zum Glück, das würde nämlich den Schein kosten.

Ansonsten Petri den Fängern, egal ob 1 Aal oder 20 .


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Warum kann man denn nich einfach mal Petri sagen und dem Kollegen den wahrscheinlich nicht alltäglichen Erfolg gönnen?
> 
> Bei uns gibt es auch keine Beschränkung. Es kommt selten vor, aber ab und zu wird man halt zweistellig, und dann werden die passenden Aale auch für den Rauch mitgenommen.


Hi,

gibt leider genug die würden immer soviel mitnehmen und wenn es täglich ist.Und da die Aale ja nicht gerade mehr werden sollten wir Angler eine sinnvolle Entnahme betreiben und nicht alles abknüppeln.Ist aber natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

*Vom Donnerstagabend ca.22:15 Uhr bis Freitag morgen ca.02:50 Uhr an der Aller gewesen!!!Gefangen wurden 2 Brassen,1 Kaulbarsch,1 Zwergwels und 4 Aale (1x 46cm,1x 48cm,1x 51cm,1x 54cm) gebissen haben die Aale auf 2x Tauwurm,1x Rotwurm und 1x Dendrobena!!!*


----------



## Forellenjaeger (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

*Mal schauen was heute abend wieder so geht!!!*


----------



## mathei (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Konst schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht warum man die zig Aale mitnehmen muss und ob es bei euch keine Fangbeschränkung gibt, bei uns ist nach 3 Aalen schluss.


 

bla bla bla. #q


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



mathei schrieb:


> bla bla bla. #q







Petri zur schönen Strecke#h
Hier beißt es im Moment auch wie Sau, aber mehr als 2 pro Ansitz, sind nicht drin. Fehlbisse ohne Ende und Krabbenalarm. Wurmwechsel im Minutentakt........Die Biester scheinen sich mit den Aalen da unten um die Würmer zu prügeln. 
Scheinen aber sehr viele Schnürsenkel unterwegs zu sein. Das macht Hoffnung auf bessere Zeiten.


----------



## Schuschek (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Bei uns an der Elbe lief es Gestern prima. Unser 2. Ansitz 2013 (sonst sind wir nur mit der Spinnrute unterwegs) brachte von 16:00 - 21:00Uhr bei 2 Personen 9 Aale. 4 kleinere, 4 ordentliche und ein schöner dicker. Die Krabben kamen erst gegen 20Uhr und klauten die Köder ohne das wir was merkten. Vorgestern waren noch 1 Paar kleinere Welse als Beifang dabei


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri zu allen Fängen !!! 
Weiter so. Gestern war auch Abschlussangeln vom Urlaub angesagt. 
10 Aale und zwei schöne davon waren das Resultat bis heute zum Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Petri zu allen Fängen !!!
> Weiter so. Gestern war auch Abschlussangeln vom Urlaub angesagt.
> 10 Aale und zwei schöne davon waren das Resultat bis heute zum Sonnenaufgang.



Alter Schwede. Nicht schlecht. Falls von Dir weiter so Bombastische Fangmeldungen kommen, verleg ich meinen Urlaub nach Macpom.

Wir starten jetzt auch direkt an die Elbe. Ich werde berichten.( Falls es was zu berichten gibt. Vorgestern war mein Platz besetzt....)


----------



## lsski (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Petri zur schönen Strecke#h
> Hier beißt es im Moment auch wie Sau, aber mehr als 2 pro Ansitz, sind nicht drin. Fehlbisse ohne Ende und Krabbenalarm. Wurmwechsel im Minutentakt........Die Biester scheinen sich mit den Aalen da unten um die Würmer zu prügeln.
> Scheinen aber sehr viele Schnürsenkel unterwegs zu sein. Das macht Hoffnung auf bessere Zeiten.



Gegen Fehlbisse kann man noch den Wurm Was am Seitenarm höher hängen der Aal findet ihn und die Krabben müssen sich mehr strecken.
Auch mache ich dann auf einen 4er Aalhaken nur 3cm Wurm drauf, dann hängen Sie direckt.
Drei Würmer Zerdrücken und den Angelköder Dippen ist auch fängiger.

LG Jeff


----------



## Forellenjaeger (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

*Von gestern Abend bis heute morgen konnte ich 3 Aale aus der Aller entlocken 1x 46cm,1x 54cm,1x 68cm köder war 2x Tauwurm und 1x dendrobena!!!Leider hat das gewitter einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht sonst wäre ich noch länger geblieben!!!Ach ja beifang gabs auch noch 2x Kaulbarsch,1x Flussbarsch und einen kleinen 36er Waller!!!
*


----------



## börnie (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

ich habe im Moment eine echte Pechssträhne. 
Ich fische gezielt auf die Großen, aber bis auf den 90er von vor 3 Wochen klappts einfach nicht. 
Vorgestern hat mir einer auf halber Stecke eine 35er Stroft durchgeraspelt - weg war er.
Ein paar Tage davor ist bei einem der Haken ausgeschlitzt...und beim Ansitz davor hat sich einer in einem Seerosenfeld verankert.
Manchmal läufts einfach nicht....

Gruss
Udo


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



lsski schrieb:


> Drei Würmer Zerdrücken und den Angelköder Dippen ist auch fängiger.
> 
> LG Jeff



Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal versuchen. Ich habe heute Aal Bait getestet. Bisse ohne Ende. Sogar ein Wels hat gebissen, der mir aber an der Packung vom Haken gesprungen ist. 
Mein Neffe hat ohne Aal Bait geangelt. Er hat zwar weniger Bisse gehabt, aber dafür mehr Fisch. Etliche Brassen und 4 Aale zum mitnehmen. Aber einen guten Aal hatte ich auch, so das wir mit 5 Aalen nach Hause fahren konnten. 
Schnürsenkel haben auch wieder gebissen. 6 Stück hatten wir. Zum Glück alle vorne im Maul gehakt. Das haben wir aber bestimmt der 1er Hakengröße zu verdanken.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Na Petri Coast. 
Jetzt werden die Lockstoffe doch langsam modern hier. 
Freut mich das mal bisschen experimentiert wird um seine Fangchancen zu erhöhen. Die Zeiten sind leider vorbei wo man sich ans Wasser setzte und seine Würmer oder Fische badete und auf einen Aal hofft. 
Weiter so und das nächste mal mit Bild bitte.


----------



## fordfan1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Konst schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht warum man die zig Aale mitnehmen muss und ob es bei euch keine Fangbeschränkung gibt, bei uns ist nach 3 Aalen schluss.



Ich weiss ja nicht warum du auf Aal angelst;+


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Na Petri Coast.
> Jetzt werden die Lockstoffe doch langsam modern hier.
> Freut mich das mal bisschen experimentiert wird um seine Fangchancen zu erhöhen. Die Zeiten sind leider vorbei wo man sich ans Wasser setzte und seine Würmer oder Fische badete und auf einen Aal hofft.
> Weiter so und das nächste mal mit Bild bitte.



Ich werde diesen Lockstoff auf jeden Fall weiter einsetzen. Zumindest die Bissausbeute war heute genial. Habe das Zeug heute zum ersten mal getestet und bin fast überzeugt. 
Bilder wird mein Neffe machen. Der hat ein Smartphone. Vom Ipad bekomme ich das nicht hin.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Gut so. Da werden bestimmt noch paar Aale an euren Ruten hängen in diesem Jahr. Ja an der Jugend bleibt wieder alles hängen. Lol


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Waren heute nacht zu 3. an der Donau unterwegs. 
Ging ganz gut, hatten 9 Aale bis 82cm, 2 Waller (kleine) und 8 Rußnasen, eine davon 48cm. 

Viele Bisse konnten wir nicht verwerten, die Aale bissen sehr spitz. War trotzdem ne kurzweilige Nacht


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Gut so. Da werden bestimmt noch paar Aale an euren Ruten hängen in diesem Jahr.




Wenns dann wieder so wie im letztem Jahr aussieht....

Petri Franz. Aber was sind Rußnasen?


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Sehr gut Franz!!!
Petri. 

Ja lecker... Wenn ich das sehe bekomm ich gleich Appetit. Und zeitgleich kotz ich ab wegen unserem Räuchergang am Samstag.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Und zeitgleich kotz ich ab wegen unserem Räuchergang am Samstag.




Oh ha. Was hat denn nicht geklappt?


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hab mit Aal Lauge gearbeitet die ich geschenkt bekam. Alle Fische wurden dadurch versaut. Viel zu aromatisch! Hab den Rest gleich weggeworfen denn sowas hat ab sofort Hausverbot bei mir. Nur noch auf die alt bewährte Art und Weise.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Das ist aber ärgerlich. Mein Rezept:
Salz, ne Tüte Kräuter der Provence und alle lecken sich die Finger.:l


----------



## Hecht fänger (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Gut so. Da werden bestimmt noch paar Aale an euren Ruten hängen in diesem Jahr. Ja an der Jugend bleibt wieder alles hängen. Lol



So hier ist der Neffe 

Heutiger Fang 1 Aal gestern war also deutlich besser.
Heute mal mit Bild 

Gruß


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hallo Neffe alias Hecht Fänger. 
Na prima funktioniert doch mit dem Foto. 
Glückwunsch zum nächsten Aal.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt leider genug die würden immer soviel mitnehmen und wenn es täglich ist.Und da die Aale ja nicht gerade mehr werden sollten wir Angler eine sinnvolle Entnahme betreiben und nicht alles abknüppeln.Ist aber natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung.


 
Sea Trout, das ist ja auch absolut in Ordnung. Nur das hier ist ein Fangtrööt in dem man nicht jedes mal wenn einer was gefangen und verwertet hat an die Vernunft der Menschen appelieren sollte. Ich denke (und hoffe), dass viele das im vernünftigen Rahmen handhaben. Es nervt einfach nur wenn jede Fangmeldung mit ungewöhnlichen Mengen gleich wieder zugemüllt wird. Will kein Mensch lesen hier.

Von mir gibt es ein neidloses Petri zu allen erfolgreichen Schlangenbändigern.


----------



## Killerschnauze (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich werde diesen Lockstoff auf jeden Fall weiter einsetzen. Zumindest die Bissausbeute war heute genial. Habe das Zeug heute zum ersten mal getestet und bin fast überzeugt.
> Bilder wird mein Neffe machen. Der hat ein Smartphone. Vom Ipad bekomme ich das nicht hin.



Darf ich Fragen, welcher Lockstoff verwendet wurde?
mfg
Martin


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen, welcher Lockstoff verwendet wurde?
> mfg
> Martin



Na klar. Das Zeug ist von Euro Bait und heißt Super Catch Aal.
Ist ne Sprühflasche und hat 6,90€ gekostet.


----------



## boardsurfer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

gestern abend um 22:30 einen 47er karpfen, released und einen 50er aal


----------



## Bremer82 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Na klar. Das Zeug ist von Euro Bait und heißt Super Catch Aal.
> Ist ne Sprühflasche und hat 6,90€ gekostet.



Das Zeug hab ich letztes Jahr auch im Hamburger Hafen getestet. bin auch voll überzeugt davon!


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Bremer82 schrieb:


> Das Zeug hab ich letztes Jahr auch im Hamburger Hafen getestet. bin auch voll überzeugt davon!


 
und wo gibt es das zu kaufen


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Im Netz oder im jeden gut sortierten Fachgeschäft.
Corinna hat auch so etwas im Sortiment in Leezen neulich grad in der Hand gehabt aber für 10 Euronen war es mir zu teuer.


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

im netz ist nix zu finden. es geht ja um die marke


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Stimmt nur das hier

http://www.eurobaits.de/products/futterzus/zusaetze.htm



Fishing Tackle Max
Heerstr. 47
D-39398 Hadmersleben

Fon: +49 39408/5017-18
Fax: +49 39408/5019

E-Mail: info@ftmax.de


----------



## Coasthunter (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wir waren heute total spontan für 3 Stunden am Wasser. 
3 Schleicher mehr, für die Tonne.
Das mit den Fotos, übernimmt Dennis


----------



## Forellenjaeger (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

gestern spontan zur Aller gefahren!!!
Endergebnis 1 Flussbarsch und 2 Aale 50cm und 57cm beide gefangen auf Tauwurm!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Und wieder 2 Aale, die mit in die Räuchertonne dürfen.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Warum so ein trauriges Smiley???


----------



## Coasthunter (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Warum so ein trauriges Smiley???



Oh, wollte eigentlich noch schreiben, das ich nen fetten Sonnenbrand ab bekommen habe. :q


----------



## Boerni (1. August 2013)

Das ist 60'er Aal der auf Wurm gefangen habe und er war noch so gierig hat sich beim raus holen noch ne Grundl als Snack to go mitgenommen! 

war echt einmalig


----------



## waterwild (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Die hat er wohl rausgewürgt oder?


----------



## Boerni (1. August 2013)

der Haken saß Tiefer als die Grundl.


----------



## Slick (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ausgewürgt,so was können Aale.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ja und das sehr gut. Wenn ihnen etwas komisch vorkommt können sie Köder mit mehreren Bar wieder ausspucken.
Falls die Sache einen Haken hat.


----------



## thomas1 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

:mmal wieder an die werra ,nach dem hochwasser !!!:q mesch in den 20 jahren angeln den ersten breitkopf:vik::vik: stolze 80 cm auf wurm !! der war bestimmt aus einem anderen gewässer abgehauen , ergebniss des abends 5 aale alle für die tonne :m


----------



## zandertex (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Boerni schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 206290
> 
> 
> Das ist 60'er Aal der auf Wurm gefangen habe und er war noch so gierig hat sich beim raus holen noch ne Grundl als Snack to go mitgenommen!
> ...



die grundel hat den wurm,dann der aal die grundel............vlt.


----------



## Slick (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@Boerni

schau dir mal die Grundel an,die ist schon kreidebleich,welches auf einen längeren Aufenthalt im Magen des Aales hindeutet.

Grüße


----------



## Fishingskill (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hallo leute und erst mal petri heil! Ich habe gestern abend 3schöne aale überlisten können


----------



## Coasthunter (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Slick schrieb:


> @Boerni
> 
> schau dir mal die Grundel an,die ist schon kreidebleich,welches auf einen längeren Aufenthalt im Magen des Aales hindeutet.
> 
> Grüße



Oder vor Schreck 

Lustiges Bild, schöner Aal....Petri Heil


----------



## Schmokk (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Mein Bester, bis jetzt, hatte dieses Jahr 1100g bei 85 cm. Hammerteil und extrem lecker! |supergri


----------



## nachtfischer123 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Aale haben wie Verrückt gebissen,sowas habe ich schon lange net mehr erlebt.....5 stück und noch viele Bisse nicht verwertet...dazwischen noch ein Karpfen 3 große Rotaugen und eine Rotfeder,manchmal kamen zeitgleich die bisse auf beide Ruten! Alles mit Tauwurm ,Köderfisch brachte null


----------



## harrystephan (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Konnte gestern Nacht 2 ü70er mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 1600 gr. landen. 
Petri


----------



## Daniel SN (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Na Glückwunsch. Da bekomme ich doch gleich Lust wieder ans Wasser zu gehen.


----------



## Coasthunter (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Was für ne Aalsaison....ich komme auch gerade vom Wasser. Beißt echt wie Sau. Konnte leider außer einen Miniwels und einem Schnürsenkel nichts erbeuten. Aber Biss auf Biss. Tcha, wenn da nur die Mücken nicht wären....das war mehr ne Flucht, als wie normal zusammen packen. #d


----------



## nachtfischer123 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

vor jahren habe ich mal so einen elektronischen mückenvertreiber von balzer bekommen. den steckt man einfach an die weste .........ja was soll ich sagen,das ding funktioniert!^^


----------



## angelarne (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Die Aale laufen momentan wie verrückt. Bei mir am Hausgewässer hält sich Bissfrequenz, bzw. Bissanzahl zwar in Grenzen, jedoch sind die Aale meist brauchbar (auf dem Foto zwischen 60 und 66 cm).

Der Große Blankaal, mit ziemlich genau 103 cm, wurde in die Leine gesetzt, um seine lange Wanderung mal in Angriff zu nehmen #h.


----------



## Coasthunter (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Schöne Aale. Petri Heil.
Finde ich sehr cool, das Du dem blankem seinen bevorstehenden Höhepunkt nicht vermiest hast.


----------



## Scholler (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

In der Elbe sind so viele Krabben, kann mir einer sagen was ich tun kann damit die mir nicht alles weg fressen?


----------



## Coasthunter (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hier die Versprochenen Fotos :m


----------



## Forellenjaeger (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

am Wochenende an der Aller gewesen gefangen wurden 8 Schnürsenkel von 26cm-43cm alle released


----------



## Forellenjaeger (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

tolle Aale Petri


----------



## Hecht fänger (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Forellenjaeger schrieb:


> am Wochenende an der Aller gewesen gefangen wurden 8 Schnürsenkel von 26cm-43cm alle released



Schnürsenkel haben wir auch ohne Ende sollen mal lieber die großen ran ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Boerni (7. August 2013)




----------



## Boerni (7. August 2013)

So nach zwei Stunden im Auto sitzen wegen Unwetter und eineinhalb Stunden fischen kein schlechtes Ergebnis finde ich.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Denke ich auch! Petri Heil #6

Wieder Donau?


----------



## TheHecht (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

JaJa dieses Unwetter:c:c:c


----------



## Boerni (7. August 2013)

Richtig in der Donau


----------



## Hecht fänger (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin alle zusammen.

Heute wieder los gewesen. Heutiger Fang 2 Schnürsenkel. 
Sonst nichts, kann ja nicht jeder Tag so gut laufen ;-) 

Gruß


----------



## thomas1 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

werra |supergri mal wieder 100 km gefahren !! top  1 döbel ca 45 cm  , 1 barbe 50 cm und 3 aale 60 cm 65 cm und 70 cm :m:m  döbel und barbe schwimmen   wieder  !! aale für die räuchertonne optimal :m:m:m:m


----------



## Forellenjaeger (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Am Wochenende an der Aller lief nicht viel ausser 3 Kaulbarsche,1 Gründling,2 Brassen und einen mini Waller!!!


----------



## SackVollDreck (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

war sonntag mo an nem privatteich jeweils drei oder 4 std dunkelangeln resultat für so 3 stück auf tauwurm 47,48,57cm
                mo einer 60cm ebenfalls auf gewürmte pose.
heute geht der Genozid weiter...


----------



## thomas1 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

an der werra gehts !!:vik: gestern abend 4 aale von 55 cm bis 65 cm :m


----------



## yukonjack (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Forellenjaeger schrieb:


> Am Wochenende an der Aller lief nicht viel ausser 3 Kaulbarsche,1 Gründling,2 Brassen und einen mini Waller!!!


 
nur 3 Kaulbarsche? da haste ja noch Glück gehabt.


----------



## thomas1 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

elbe #d#dbei mühlberg  nichts ging auf aal#d#d#d#d haben alles probiert |supergri|supergri naja am dienstag wieder werra:m:m:m:m


----------



## Daniel SN (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Heute 2 Äälchen und einer für die Räuchertonne.
Alles beim Blutbombetten testen und in der prallen Vormittagssonne.


----------



## Carp-97 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich werde heute Abend auch mal wieder losgehen an ein extreem kleines Flüsschen, werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## xollix (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

gute zwei stunden an der oberweser gesessen... und was soll ich sagen: nix. nicht mal n zupfer.... ist das jetzt das verspätete sommerloch?|kopfkrat


----------



## Carp-97 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wir hatten einen Untermaßigen und einen knapp 60er (Bei Vollmond).


----------



## Daniel SN (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Letzte Woche bzw am We oder? Denn Vollmond ist ja schon lange nicht mehr. Hatte letzten Freitag auch kein Glück aber ich greife demnächst wieder an.


----------



## KleinerWaller (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Endlich kann ich hier auch mal einen Aal posten.
Montag Abend um 22.15 Uhr hat dieser schöne Schleicher ganz sanft gebissen :q.

82cm und 1250g und somit bis jetzt mein größter Aal :




So dick wie mein dünner Arm. :vik:





KleinerWaller


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich hier auch mal einen Aal posten.
> Montag Abend um 22.15 Uhr hat dieser schöne Schleicher ganz sanft gebissen :q.
> 
> 82cm und 1250g und somit bis jetzt mein größter Aal :
> ...




Petri, schönes Ding ! :l

P.S: Krafttraining ? :m|supergri


----------



## Daniel SN (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Na Petri. Glückwunsch zu so einem schönen Aal. Na dann ist das Eis ja jetzt gebrochen und es kann wieder frohen Mutes ans Gewässer gehen.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Toller Aal!!!
Petri zum Fang!!!
Auf welchen Köder konnteste den denn Überlisten???
Im See oder Fluss???


----------



## KleinerWaller (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Danke euch :l

Den Aal habe ich auf einen selbstgesuchten Tauwurm gefangen. Diesen Wurm hatte ich nicht auf die Schnur geködert sondern direkt auf den Haken.

Im kleinen Fluss Kocher bei steigendem, lehmigen Wasser da es hier am Sonntag sehr stark geregnet hat.

Andere Aale die ich gefangen habe haben aber gerissen wie verrückt.. Die Rutenspitze hat nicht mehr aufgehört zu wackeln. Dieser hier hat ganz vorsichtig gebissen. 

War echt ein starker Drill #:


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. August 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

blitzblank isser, der Aal  
Petri


----------



## Daniel SN (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Jetziger Stand 3 Aale und einen hoffentlich ü40 Barsch. 
Genaueres Wissen wir erst daheim.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

So endete die Nacht von gestern.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri, dass hat sich ja gelohnt!


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> So endete die Nacht von gestern.




Wahnsinn !!! :l

Und, hatte er 40 ?

R.S.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

tolle fische petri


----------



## Daniel SN (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ja genau 40 cm. Und vielen dank!


----------



## Paxcom (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Der erste ist immer der schönste im Jahr.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Na Super Paxcom. Für den Anfang aller Achtung meine sind immer nur Schnürsenkel gewesen aber die richtig dicken kommen ja auch erst noch, also jetzt schön am Ball bleiben damit die Räuchertonne schnell gefüllt wird.


----------



## Paxcom (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

danke, so ein erfolg motiviert.

Hat fast die ganze Nacht geregnet.


----------



## Daniel SN (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ja wenn andere lieber im warmen bei Mutti unter der Decke liegen, sitzen die erfolgreichen Angler draußen im kalten Wind und lassen sich den Regen ins Gesicht Peitschen. ( wenn kein Schutz vorhanden ) aber dafür wird man oft sehr gut belohnt.


----------



## xollix (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Zu viel döbel und zu wenig aal... mach mir langsam sorgen um unseren forellenbach.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Leute es ist doch nochmal warm im Norden :vik:

heute Abend nochmal los auf Aal, vllt kann das ja die bisscher verkorxte Saison noch etwas retten :q


----------



## Daniel SN (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Meinen Segen hast du, wollte auch diese Woche noch los aber komme nicht dazu.


----------



## Bruce_Lee (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Läuft der Aal bei dem Wetter? Hier sind 12 Grad und Dauerregen. Lohnt sich da ein Ansitz am FoPu?


----------



## Eichelfritte (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Aal am FoPu? Sowas gibts?


----------



## Bruce_Lee (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Fast alle Forellenseen beinhalten heutzutage Aale :O.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Aal am FoPu? Sowas gibts?


 Forellensee in Thönse zb.|wavey:


----------



## Bruce_Lee (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Lohnt sich der Ansitz noch oder ist es zu kalt bzw die Witterung ungünstig?


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich würde es probieren.


----------



## KleinerWaller (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hi,
vorgestern war ich von 18 bis 21 Uhr am Wasser. Der Kocher hatte Hochwasser, was inzwischen wieder stark sinkt. Gegen 19 Uhr einen Biss auf einen Dendrobena. Der Fisch zeigt sich an der Oberfläche.. eine locker 70 cm große Forelle, und das im Kocher .  Leider verloren...
Kurz vor 20 Uhr dann wieder ein biss. Ein etwa 15cm großer Wels. Den habe ICH sogar aus dem Wasser hiefen können  was an dem Tag ein Wunder war.. 5 Minuten später sage ich zu meinem Vater, wenn sie Welse beißen sind die Aale bestimmt auch nicht weit weg. In dem Moment einen Aalbiss. Ich habe ihn gesehen.. um die 80cm. Auch er reißt mir ab, weil er in einen überfluteten Busch reinschwimmt.... Mist..

Gestern musste ich dann ans Wasser gehen, das konnte ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen...
Resultat: meinen eigenen Rekord gebrochen.

Aal mit genau 90cm und knapp über 3 Pfund 

Bilder folgen


----------



## Forellenjaeger (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

petri klasse Aal!!!
bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder


----------



## Daniel SN (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hier von vor 2 Tagen.


----------



## KleinerWaller (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

So hier die Bilder.
War übrigens der einzige Biss am ganzen Abend. |supergri

Sorry für die Qualität.. 



Ich mag Bilder auf denen ich drauf bin nicht so #q
Er sieht da leider ein bisschen größer aus als er ist bzw. ich kleiner #d bin 1,60m groß und der Aal 90cm


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@:Kleiner Waller
Tolle Fotos,super Aal, Petri.


----------



## Sammael (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

petri, bin komplett schneider geblieben gestern.... nur einen kleinen zupfer gehabt...
:-(


----------



## phirania (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder.
> War übrigens der einzige Biss am ganzen Abend. |supergri
> 
> Sorry für die Qualität..
> ...



Na denn mal ein Dickes Petri..Kleiner Waller...#6#6#6


----------



## MichaelEichhorn (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Die Nachrichten über Aalfänge nehmen ab. Habt ihr euere Aalausrüstung schon winterfest gemacht oder seit ihr noch unterwegs?


----------



## Daniel SN (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ne das geht bestimmt noch 1-2 mal los. Nur wird es wirklich schwierig jetzt. Aber die dicken sind normalerweise jetzt dran.


----------



## aelos (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Die Aalsaison neigt sich dem Ende zu es wird zunehmend immer kälter..

Ich werde jetzt am WE. an der Hamme meinen letzten Aalansitz tätigen , dann werde auch ich meine Aalpeitschen einmotten..vielleicht habe ich im kommenden Jahr mehr glück bei den schleichern.. 

MfG..#h

ps. meine Angeljahr bezüglich auf schleicher war nicht so berauschend jedoch hatte ich mehr Welse als Beifang , was ja auch spannend war.


----------



## thomas1 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

gestern werra abangeln    5 forellen auf spinner  und 3 döbel :vik: aal waren 2 stück :l habe damit die saison beendet:vik::vik::vik:auf aal


----------



## KleinerWaller (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri, scheint ein guter Tag gewesen zu sein :m


----------



## thomas1 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Petri, scheint ein guter Tag gewesen zu sein :m



war top auf spinner usw :l:l


----------



## aelos (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

war gestern an der hamme konnte 2 schleicher verhaften..einen 70er und einen 65er..auf tauwurm die freude war groß..
ich werde morgen nochmal los dann werde ich die aalsaison beenden..

#h


----------



## AngelDep (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



aelos schrieb:


> war gestern an der hamme konnte 2 schleicher verhaften..einen 70er und einen 65er..auf tauwurm



Petri, wie hoch ist denn an der Hamme die aktuelle Wassertemperatur?
Hast du es auch mal mit Köfi versucht?


----------



## harrystephan (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Moin, moin!

In den letzten Nächten trotz Sturm und Kälte den Blankaalen nachgestellt.

Das Frieren hat sich gelohnt: Bisher 6 Blankaale über 60 cm für die Räuchertonne gefangen.

Anbei die letzten Aale von vorgestern.

Petri


----------



## Fun Fisher (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

@harrystephan
Gefangen im Still- oder Fließgewässer?


----------



## harrystephan (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> @harrystephan
> Gefangen im Still- oder Fließgewässer?



Hi, ich habe bisher Blankaale nur in Flüssen gefangen...


----------



## lsski (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Guckt euch mal den Klopper an !
Gefangen im Ententeich.
Diesen Tollen Fisch haben wir auf die Reise in den Rhein  geschickt und hoffen das Sie den Weg in die Saragossosee findet und mit ihren 1,2m und über 4kg für reichlich Nachwuchs sorg.


----------



## bobbl (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Der absolute Wahnsinn! Respekt auch für`s wieder schwimmen lassen, vielleicht schafft der Fisch es ja wirklich.


----------



## Coasthunter (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wow. Absolut klasse, das er die Chance bekommen hat, für Nachwuchs zu Sorgen. #r

Und natürlich ein dickes Petri Heil, zu dem Prachtexemplar.


----------



## Gäddsax (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



lsski schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal den Klopper an !
> Gefangen im Ententeich.



Schöner Fisch!
Wie kommt es denn dazu, dass sie sich trotz nicht vorhandener Abwanderungsmöglichkeit soweit entwickeln?
Sie würden doch später verhungern, wenn sie nicht abwandern können, oder bildet sich die Entwicklung zurück?


----------



## lsski (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Der Besatz ist für unseren Verein nicht nachzuvollziehen.
Dieser Fisch ist mit einem Netz bei einer Gewässeruntersuchung gefangen worden wahrscheinlich hat da jemand vor mindestens 20 Jahren gedacht das seine kleinen Aale aus dem Rhein im Ententeich besser gedeihen würde.
Was auch der fall ist weil keine Raubfische in den Netzen gefischt wurden sondern nur Karpfen und jede Menge verbutteter Weisfisch.
Aale werden Blank und wollen abwandern und wenn sie nicht können werden sie immer Größer.
Die Biologen die das Fischen vorgenommen haben meinen das es noch nicht zu spät währe und das Sie es gut schaffen müsste so Fett wie Sie ist.

ERGO go Baby GO !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



lsski schrieb:


> Aale werden Blank und wollen abwandern und wenn sie nicht können werden sie immer Größer.
> Die Biologen die das Fischen vorgenommen haben meinen das es noch nicht zu spät währe und das Sie es gut schaffen müsste so Fett wie Sie ist.
> 
> ERGO go Baby GO !



Guck dir mal die Augen an, der Aal ist bereits blank, hätten die Biologen eigentlich sofort sehen müssen...

Schöne Geste von euch, hoffen wir auf 'ne aufregende Nummer für das Tier!#h


----------



## pike-81 (15. November 2013)

So würde wohl jeder kucken, wenn er will und nicht kann. 
Meine Lieblingsstellung: die Bärenstellung. -Vor dem Loch liegen und brummen.


----------



## Gäddsax (15. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



lsski schrieb:


> Aale werden Blank und wollen abwandern und wenn sie nicht können werden sie immer Größer.
> Die Biologen die das Fischen vorgenommen haben meinen das es noch nicht zu spät währe und das Sie es gut schaffen müsste so Fett wie Sie ist.



Nach meinem Verständnis bilden sich bei Blankaalen auch die Verdauungsorgane zurück.
Tritt diese Veränderung vielleicht erst ein, wenn die Aale das Salzwasser erreichen? 
Sonst müssten sie in einem geschlossenen Gewässer doch verhungern.
Ich habe früher einige große Aale auf untoten Köfi in einem See gefangen, doch keiner von denen war ein Blankaal.


----------



## Tacklejunkie (15. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Hier ein Aal von mir von diesem Jahr. 58cm lang. War mein erster Aal überhaupt und der einzige in diesem Jahr. Gebissen auf Grund um 20:50 Uhr. Köder war ein Tauwurm der in Top Secret Aal Killer getunkt wurde.


----------



## lsski (15. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Nach meinem Verständnis bilden sich bei Blankaalen auch die Verdauungsorgane zurück.
> Tritt diese Veränderung vielleicht erst ein, wenn die Aale das Salzwasser erreichen?
> Sonst müssten sie in einem geschlossenen Gewässer doch verhungern.
> Ich habe früher einige große Aale auf untoten Köfi in einem See gefangen, doch keiner von denen war ein Blankaal.



Habe ich gerade im WIKI gelesen:
Aale können in freier Wildbahn ein Alter von bis zu 50 Jahren erreichen.  In Gefangenschaft sogar über 80 Jahre alt werden.

Ich würde gerne Wissen wie Alt dieser Fisch ist |rolleyes

:m Ich esse ja gerne Räucheraal aber vor so einem Exemplar hat man einfach großen Respeckt !


----------



## thomas1 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



lsski schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal den Klopper an !
> Gefangen im Ententeich.
> Diesen Tollen Fisch haben wir auf die Reise in den Rhein  geschickt und hoffen das Sie den Weg in die Saragossosee findet und mit ihren 1,2m und über 4kg für reichlich Nachwuchs sorg.




toll  :vik::vik:#6#6#6  hätte ich auch gemacht #6#6


----------



## inselkandidat (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wenn Aale das Gewässer nicht verlassen können, wachsen und wachsen immer weiter...Der hier ist ca 50 Jahre...


----------



## thomas1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

was für ein toller aal :m:m:m:m


----------



## aelos (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

schöner fisch..#6


----------



## yukonjack (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Sehr schöner Fisch aber mal ne Frage, ist die Kerbe im Schwanz Natur, Verletzung oder ne Kennzeichnung. Habe selbst schon einen Aal mit so einer Kerbe gefangen.


----------



## Tacklejunkie (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Wahnsinn petri zu dem tollen Aal!!
Wie groß war er?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Fisch aber mal ne Frage, ist die Kerbe im Schwanz Natur, Verletzung oder ne Kennzeichnung. Habe selbst schon einen Aal mit so einer Kerbe gefangen.



Für jeden erfolgreichen Laichakt gibbet 'ne Kerbe in' Schwanz...


----------



## yukonjack (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Für jeden erfolgreichen Laichakt gibbet 'ne Kerbe in' Schwanz...


 
 Jetzt weis ich endlich warum meiner aussieht wie`n Sieb


----------



## Corinna68 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Petri dazu ,Ist doch immer ein gutes Gefühl mal son strammes Teil in den Händen zu halten


----------



## Chuldogg (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

|good:|muahah:

Mfg Martin


----------



## inselkandidat (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Der Fisch war 1.08 m. Mit intaktem Schwanz wäre er ca 1,12 m gewesen..Gewicht 2,8 kg  

p.s. Es handelt sich nicht um einen aktuellen Fang, ist schon 8 Jahre her..wollte  nur aufzeigen das Aale sehr alt werden können, da ich aus gesicherter Quelle weiß, wann das Gewässer mit Aal besetzt wurde..ca 1950..#hLaut eine  befreundeten Tauchers sollen sich in dem Gewässer Aale bis 1,30m rumtreiben..


----------



## mathei (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Petri dazu ,Ist doch immer ein gutes Gefühl mal son strammes Teil in den Händen zu halten


 
träum weiter, bin vergeben


----------



## Welskescherer (26. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Der bereits verstorbene Aalangler John Sidley hat in seinem Buch erwähnt, dass er einmal einen großen Aal entnommen hat und dessen Alter durch ein Institut hat bestimmen lassen. Nachdem er erfahren hat, dass der Aal 69 Jahre alt war, hat er nie wieder einen Aal entnommen.


----------



## Paxcom (26. November 2013)

*AW: Aalfänge 2013*

Ich habe auch das Buch gelesen. Wobei er auch erwähnte, dass es bei großen Aalen ab und an dazu kam, dass er sie Tot aus dem Wasser entnahm oder manche direkt nach dem Fang verstorben sein. Laut seinen Vermuten Herzversagen. Diese hat er dann auch entnommen.

Mir persönlich ist sowas noch nicht passiert, habe auch sowas noch nicht gehört. Aber gelogen haben wird er auch nicht.


----------

